

Ask HN: DNS provider suggestions? - trafficlight

I've been using EveryDNS.com for the last couple of years.  I did the one time donation of $20 so I could have unlimited domains and unlimited entries.<p>DynDNS just bought them a few months back.  It looks like my current domains are grandfathered in at no charge, but any new domain is going to cost $29.95/year.  That's outrageous!<p>I really don't want to run my own DNS servers.  What are the recommended DNS providers these days?
======
benologist
I use DNSPark for a (very) high volume site:

<http://dnspark.net/>

Prices start at like $9, there's some free option but I've never looked
closely at it.

------
gry
I'm very happy with <http://www.zerigo.com/>.

EDIT: Just noticed they were purchased as well. The plot thickens.

~~~
jm3
Indeed! Also, in morphing the OP's intention a bit, I'd love to have a single
provider for awesome zerigo-like DNS mgmnt via API, _and_ domain registration.

